# List of foods you didn't know you could feed your mystery snail!



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I was doing some research, 
I haven't tried them ALL though 

lettuce (blanched or boiled or plain)
Cucumber
Brocoli

boring right? we always see that, how about

Mango
Banana
green beans
sweet potato (and the leaves too)
tomato
white corn
SEEDLESS raisins
oranges, limes, lemons (no peel)
kiwi
blackberries/rasberries
strawberries
tangerines
cherries
grapefruit
canteloupe
grape
watermelon
pineapple
cranberries
blueberries
nectarine
peaches
plum

enjoy!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW! I didn't know they could eat more than some cucumbers! lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Would you like to credit this resource? I found a website with things to eat in a very similar order. Just some foods on that list aren't included in your's. And cherry an tangerine are switched. Lime, lemon and orange are also together, but lemon is in the exact spot, and mango is at the top. Very similar order. I'm guessing that you copied it.



> *Seedless* Raisins
> *Orange*
> *Lime*
> Blackberries
> ...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

jelly, they can eat jelly... or at least unflavored gelatin mixed in babyfood (veg or fruit based)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> Mango
> SEEDLESS raisins
> oranges, limes, lemons (no peel)
> blackberries/rasberries
> ...


I wouldn't put too much of the above in... These are all among the highest rated acidic/alkaline fruits. Not sure how it would affect your water chemistry, and every now and then it might not hurt. But I'm a better safe than sorry person.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

i have heard of feeding green beans before. It was on some site about trapdoor snails


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I did quote the site actually! I wrote down the intresting ones myself and I forgot the website, what was it again?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't credit the original source if information as it is from another forum. The advocation or promotion of other forums as they can direct users from this forum to the other linked forum


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol then why did you ask Pog to credit it if it isn't allowed?
Let's just call it general knowledge, you can't credit every word you say on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Just kinda making a point that the information that he had was almost in the same order as the ones in the list from another website


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

IM A GIRL!!!! 

and its kk


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Another thing you can add to the list is Spinach. My snails LOVE the fresh Baby leaf Spinach I put in their Veggie clip for them. Has a good amount of Calcium too


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ooh! i was at the store today and i forgot to get a veggie clip >.<


----------

